# Why I love my 10X ZOOM



## leo (Apr 18, 2005)

It kinda gets up close and personal  


With out zoom   

leo


----------



## leo (Apr 18, 2005)

*And with 10 X Zoom*

 

leo


----------



## Trizey (Apr 18, 2005)

Great pictures!  

I could tell there was something there, but had no idea what it was


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 18, 2005)

Where was that at Leo?  Cool pic.  
Man now that the 4mp 10x (multiple brands) are under  $300, I may have to get another one just for me and surrender one to my wife.    
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 18, 2005)

Good example Leo.

Phil I saw an OLY 750 on sale at HHgreg for $199!!

Jim


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 18, 2005)

Another quick example of 10X


No Zoom







10X zoom


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Apr 18, 2005)

Big difference...

Good compairison Leo..


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 18, 2005)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> Good example Leo.
> 
> Phil I saw an OLY 750 on sale at HHgreg for $199!!
> 
> Jim


Are you serious??  
I'd definitely be buying that!
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 18, 2005)

c725 maybe??


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 18, 2005)

*725 is only 8x and only 3mp.*



			
				Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> c725 maybe??


There was a name for girls like you in high school...     
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Handgunner (Apr 18, 2005)

Neat pic's Leo.  I LOVE that 10x!  Now, if I could just hold it more steady, or get a mount for it, I'd be happy!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 18, 2005)

Delton said:
			
		

> Neat pic's Leo.  I LOVE that 10x!  Now, if I could just hold it more steady, or get a mount for it, I'd be happy!



tripods are cheap at walmart

Jim


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 18, 2005)

Great Pic Leo.

 I cannot hold steady either and tripod does do the trick.


----------



## Handgunner (Apr 18, 2005)

Jim, I'm looking at "The Mini-pod" is this something like you use?  What would you, or anyonelse recommend?

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/sear...ico=0&Continue.x=0&Continue.y=0&Continue=Find


----------



## leo (Apr 18, 2005)

*Delton*

I have their lowest price tripod, that has the height I need, of course it has my range spotting scope on it now

They use to carry a monopod which I have also, it's great for the walks thru the woods  

You will get better at the steadiness with the 10x as you practice, but the pods are a must for the perfect pic  

My pics were taken in Jasper County on our "non fenced" wild game preserve, I have more pics that I will share on another thread later  

leo


----------



## Hoss (Apr 18, 2005)

If you want something quick and easy, try the mono-pod.  Doubles as a walking stick with a camera on the end.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?id=1069300859536&type=product&ref=03&loc=01

Wal-mart also had a version.  Don't know if they still have it.  I'd use mine a lot if I didn't keep forgetting to take it with me.

Hoss


----------

